# Chiluhahua allergies/ cold? HELP PLEASE



## littlemissmichelleandtroy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi im new to the forum! I have had my little Chi for a little over a year now! I always keep him up to date on his shots as well as take him to the vet for anything I think is affecting his health. I have a question for some of you that have had Chis for a while though. We lived in El Paso TX for most of his year untill about 6 months ago in which neither of us had problems with allergies because it was all desert. Well my allergies have been HORRIBLE this spring here in Boise and poor little Troy has been rubbing his eyes with his paw and he seems to be sort of coughing/ sneezing. Can he develop allergies as well? This never started untill a few days ago when our cottonwood trees came into bloom. He has no gunk in his eyes or anything his ears have been pretty smelly but I got some organic puppy ear drops as well as mite drops thinking it could be a ear cold or such and the smell went away and i have been taking extra care at keeping them clean but it doesnt seem to be helping anything else. i was just wondering if maybe he has allergies or something or if I should immidently take him into the vet? I thought id wait it out for a day and see if he gets better with lots of water but maybe its a cold? Help please!!!


----------



## littlemissmichelleandtroy (Jun 26, 2011)

*Help please ?? *

Its Michelle again its day 3 and poor little Troy is still sniffling. I called my vet and asked them if i should bring him in and they said its fairly common that dogs get horrible allergies here at this time of the year and that sounds like what it is. I have been giving them ( since the vet said its okay) 2 ml of childrens benaryl/allergy medicine every 8 hours for 2 days now but it doesnt seem to be helping. I think it really is allergies because it only seems to be happening when we go outside, or have the windows open. Is there a allergy medicine anyone knows about that I can order for him?? Please help its so pitiful listening to him! The vets said I could bring him in but theres not much they can do.  How horrible!

Thanks again!
Michelle & Sniffly Troy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are using the liquid Benedryl, it is 1 mg per POUND of dog. How much does he weigh? if he weighs 2 pounds, that dosage is OK. He may need more. Call the vet, and tell him that the dosage he is on, is not helping. See what he says. I got the doseage from this list, so it should be right!! Sue


----------



## littlemissmichelleandtroy (Jun 26, 2011)

Sue,
Thank you SOOOO much for responding to my post! You have no idea how much that helps. He is actually 8lbs so no wonder that wasnt helping! My vet is no help at all I told her what dosage I was giving him and she said that was fine and that the only other option was allergy testing which is VERY expensive and blood work. sighs... I dont want to put him through all of that so I will just try calling a couple other vets and up his dosage see if that helps. You are a angel thanks so so much I have been so worried and the vets dont seem to give a HOOT! 
Michelle


----------

